# 2015 Cannondale Race 24



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

I picked up a 2015 Cannondale Race 24. Size med.

On the bathroom scale (completely stock with reflectors, no bottle cage or basket for the front) it weighed a flat 26 lbs.

Very pretty bike.


----------



## ToSloTrk (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats, that is a nice bike. What did you have to pay for it? I seriously considered one of those before buying a used Trek 220 that I'm building for my son.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

My Daughter loves her's.


----------



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

Bought it before Christmas for $495. $550-10%=495. Giving it to my soon to be 9 year old for her birthday in January.


----------



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

Couple of short videos of the bike in action.


----------



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

Quick update. Bike is working faultlessly, been many miles on it. Couple of things I am changing... One is the handlebars are a little narrow, so changing them to Chinese carbon bars off ebay for $20. Another is that the seat is not very comfortable, so changing that too. Third, the grips are made of a very hard material, so changing them out to something softer.


----------

